# biete 6ES7467-5GJ02-0AB0  IM 467



## Davidsch (17 Mai 2011)

Privatverkauf:
biete PROFIBUS-DP-MASTERANSCH.(RS485) ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON FELDGERAETEN NACH PROFIBUS-DP-NORM
IM 467 

Siemens Simatic S7 6ES7 467-5GJ02-0AB0  
E-Stand: HW: 03 FW-Stand: V3.1.0 SW-Stand
unbenutzt, ungetestet, in OVP
Angebot/Anfrage bitte per PN


----------



## woisi (18 Mai 2011)

Upps, sollte eine PN werden, Sorry


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Mai 2011)

Warum klickst Du dann überhaupt erst auf Absenden? 

Gruß
Timo


----------

